# December Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members Golden's First December entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or having less than 25 posts: Neeko13, LeoTheGolden, aesthetic, Wolfeye.

1: jennretz










2: Ginams 










3: LynnC 










4: adbradshaw71 










5: BrianO










6: Fourlakes










7: Le Master










8: Sandy22










9: Neiciebugs










10: Otis-Agnes










11: Sweet Girl 










12: Ivyacres










13: AtticusJordie










14: ZeissGolden










15: GoldeninCT










16: LJack










17: Davmar77










18: Jenagro










19: tikiandme










20: sophieanne










21: Sarah J










22: jinni1980










23: LdyTlfrd


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The December poll is ready, please vote for all your favorites.
Thank you to everyone who submitted these great pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close on *12-25-2017* at *07:26 PM, *11 members have voted for their favorite Golden's First December pics.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*18* Votes so far.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Another tough one, lots of great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

22 Votes in.........

Look through all the Great entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

27 votes in so far, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so many awesome pic, I love them all.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

28 members have voted, choose all your favorites and cast your vote too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

30 votes in so far. 

Voting ends Monday-12/25 @ 7:26 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members Golden's First December entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

As the days get more hectic for some of us, try to find a minute to vote for your favorite. The winner will be announced on 12/25 after the poll closes at 7:26.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*32* votes so far


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?


There's still time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

36 votes in so far, there's still time to cast your votes. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 

The last day to vote is Monday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

37 members have voted, there's time. The poll closes on Monday 12-25-2017 at 07:26 PM


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*38 votes* so far but at this point *we have a tie for first.* You still have time to vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, 38 votes and there is a tie, pick your favorites and on Monday we'll see which photo won!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I voted*

I voted but it only let me vote once, not for ten.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I voted but it only let me vote once, not for ten.



Are you voting using a laptop or desktop?

When you vote, make ALL your selections at the same time, then select Vote Now. 

The system will only let you vote once.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 

Voting ends Monday, 12/25/17 @ 7:26 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to vote!
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want by choosing all your favorites then selecting VOTE. 

Voting ends Monday, 12/25/17 @ 7:26 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

41 votes so far....time's running out to vote!
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want by choosing all your favorites then selecting VOTE. 

Voting ends Monday, 12/25/17 @ 7:26 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to vote in the December Photo Contest. 
*
The voting poll closes at 7:26 PM EST this evening. *

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Make your selections then select the Vote Now button. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to vote!
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want by choosing all your favorites then selecting VOTE. 

Voting ends TODAY @ 7:26 PM EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The December Photo Contest will close in 20 minutes, if you haven't voted, you still have time. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to Le Master!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Le Master .


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! Barley's first December/Christmas season has been a blast.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Le Master, great photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations LeMaster, Barley is such a cutie. 

All the entries were great.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats LeMaster.... I agree, all entries were awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations LeMaster...such a cute picture!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

LeMaster - congratulations...you were an absolutely adorable pup!!!
Congrats to all the owners, everyone's pictures were great.


----------

